# Visa Agency & Skilled workers question



## martygb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

First of all I am sorry if my question has the answer somewhere here on the website, but here it is (actually it's 2 questions  )

Me & my hubby are thinking about moving to Canada, but most of the Visa agencies I found on the internet seem to be scams, could someone please recommend a genuine visa agency they have used for a move from UK to Canada? 
My other question is, it's not very clear whether my husband's occupation is on the skilled workers list or not, they seem to be different on every website unlike the Australian list which is really clear. He is a Manager of an department in an accountancy firm, it is a tax department so he is a tax manager, or tax adviser or tax accountant as they call it in different countries. Please could someone tell me if this is on the list or not? He's got 15 years experience in tax advisory. 

Appreciate your answers.

Thank you

Marty


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Firstly I would say do the paperwork yourselves. It is self explanatory and everything you need is on the CIC website. You will save yourself a lot of money and to be honest you don't need a rep. We did all of it ourselves with no problem. 

As for the job aspect your hubby could possibly be on the list as 1111 or maybe 0111? But you would need to look into this or see if anyone else here has any other suggestions. 

Hope his helps 
Lisa


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know what lists you are looking at, but there's only 1 official list:
Eligibility criteria for federal skilled worker applications as of July 1, 2011
Of course, the (job) title doesn't say everything, so you would have to consult the NOC that goes with the number of the job. You can find the exact job descriptions + required educational level and so on) on the official site here; Occupational Structure by Skill Type


----------



## martygb (Jan 10, 2012)

It does Lisa thank you )


----------



## martygb (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you EVHB too, I will look at those, appreciate it.


----------



## martygb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone again, 

I forgot to mention that I was looking for visa agencies for Canada to help with finding my hubby job out there, but Lisa said they sorted everything out themselves. So guys, how would you advise we should continue if we find my husband's profession on the skilled worker list? I mean how does one find a job from the UK in Canada without an agency? Or should it be through an agency? Surely it can't just be looking at job websites & applying for jobs, there must be agencies specializing in this? Just like there are for Australia. 
Any suggestions? 

Thank you

Martygb


----------

